# anyone deal with backstabbing family members?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I sware i hate to cut loose some relatives but i think thats the best to have peace.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My whole family, sometimes you just have to let them go. Some families are just dysfunctional/evil.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I do, and I stay far away from them. For example, my sister who created too much drama for anyone to handle, whenever she comes over I just hide myself in my room and pretend that I don't exist. Sad that it has to be that way, but if I want my life to be drama free, then it's something I have to do.


----------



## Worthless1 (Mar 20, 2015)

My mother. She has never liked me, and takes every chance she can get to sabotage me. What kills me is how she has managed to bamboozle others into thinking she is all sweetness and light, when in reality she is a snake in the grass.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Worthless1 said:


> My mother. She has never liked me, and takes every chance she can get to sabotage me. What kills me is how she has managed to bamboozle others into thinking she is all sweetness and light, when in reality she is a snake in the grass.


How does it feel to have Lady Macbeth as a mother?


----------

